# Swivel or Knot



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

When connecting braid to a leader (flurocarbon) do yall recommend using a small swivel or knot. If so which knot do you use or witch swivel do you use. I have been doing knot but find a lot of guys that like the swivel because it doesnt allow it to twist up as much.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

I tie a barrel swivel in the line to join the fluro to braid to avoid line twist.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Uni to Uni knot for me.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

LosingNemo said:


> I tie a barrel swivel in the line to join the fluro to braid to avoid line twist.


What size and how long is your leader. Thanks in advance


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

albright knot for braid to floro...i use about 4ft or so of floro leader...works great, holds up awesome too...hooked up with a Jack in the bay last week for about an hour, knot did just fine.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

As you can see this is what I have been getting from everyone. We have three people that have commented and all have three different opinions. I guess it is what ever works best for you. Now I have a decision to make.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

aggiefisher said:


> What size and how long is your leader. Thanks in advance


I think I have been using either 17 or 20lb fluro for my leader and I usually start off with about 2' just to give myself room for re-tying stuff. There are a good handfull of ways to do it thats for sure. Just the way I have been rigging my stuff and havent lost a hard head yet.


----------



## Egardner (Dec 11, 2012)

I use a 4inch 20 pound fluorocarbon leader tied to a 30 pounds spro barrel swivel


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Depends. I use a quick change when I am wading and then we go line to line since the quick change has a swivel. If in the boat I use a swivel. Just one of those debates that is about personal preference.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Chongo said:


> Uni to Uni knot for me.


X2^^^^


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

20# braid, crazy alberto, six feet of 20# trilene big game mono, loop knot, lure.
You may tie a spro swivel about a foot up from the lure if you are using spinning gear. Spit on the knots before cinching or the friction will compromise the knots breaking strength.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://capmel.com/index.php/fishing-knots

Use the uni to uni on the page below and as a bonus look at the easy to tie loop knot.

Try this loop knot. It is simple and easy to tie heck even an Aggie can tie this one with a little help.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

For over 10 years i use to tie the leader on one small loop make on my braid using clinch knot.On this knot i live about 1/2 inch tag ,because so like the sliding knot use for sliding float,the knot pass easy on the guide.
I make my leader from 2 piece of fluorocarbon ,on tie from braid and on another side of this piece of fluorocarbon i ad some 1/8 oz. sliding egg sinker and between this egg sinker some colored beads(for rattle effect) and after i tie on small swivel to stop the moving of egg sinker.
From this swivel i tie one or t

Fishing so and catching many big specks and 40 inch reds,black drum at ROLLOVER PASS ,i never have problem with my knots.

I know all the good knot use to tie the fluorocarbon with braid ,but i use just what i was already saying in this post.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

30# braid, 6 ft. 20# fluoro leader usually but sometimes 25# leader. Crazy Alberto knot to join leader to braid.

-hook


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

30# braid, 4' of 20# fluorocarbon leader joined with uni-to-uni, then loop knot or Tony Clip to connect to lure, depending on my mood...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Double Uni Knot.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

6' of 20lb flouro with an Albright knot.


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 20# braid, crazy alberto, six feet of 20# trilene big game mono, loop knot, lure.
> You may tie a spro swivel about a foot up from the lure if you are using spinning gear. Spit on the knots before cinching or the friction will compromise the knots breaking strength.
> 
> hey smack, i like the idea but when i tried a knot and long leader, the knot would get beat up and end up busting after casting it over and over through the eyes of the rod. am i missing something? i am using a spinning setup for what its worth.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Chongo said:


> Uni to Uni knot for me.


X2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

poonchum said:


> Smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> > 20# braid, crazy alberto, six feet of 20# trilene big game mono, loop knot, lure.
> ...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

poonchum said:


> Smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> > 20# braid, crazy alberto, six feet of 20# trilene big game mono, loop knot, lure.
> ...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If I put braid on a spinning reel, I would use a small swivel; for baitcast I would use uni-uni or blood knot.


----------



## The Hawk (Apr 20, 2009)

Blood knot all the way here, no swivel. I start with a good four foot section of Seaguar flouro tied to the end of braid and want the ability for the leader to glide through the eyes with no snags. A uni-knot's tag ends extend from each end and no matter how close you clip them will still catch at times when going in and out of the eyes. 

Swivels impair cast-ability too much for me, plus they add another thing for grass and weeds to get caught on in shallow water. Line twist has never been an issue for me.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Using a blood knot for many years


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*the crazy alberto.....*

here you go.......

speckcaster


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*back to back uni knot*

I use a back to back uni knots going from 8/30 braid to 20lb Trilene Big Game. I use about 6 foot of mono for my leader and only use 3 loops when tying the knot vs the 6 they recommend. I then use a single uni knot with only 3 loops to tie my lures. I only use a small barrel swivel when fishing with a bass-assassin to keep my line from getting wound up. I attach a 15 inch mono leader to my swivel then to my 6 foot mono leader.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/uni-knot/


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Try them both - use what works for you - throw what you have confidence in!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Question - for the group: why are some of you using such a long leader with braid? like 3-6 ft long? pls explain the reasons for this. thanks


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Chongo said:


> Uni to Uni knot for me.


X2. I only use a swivel if I'm chunking bait.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

teamfirstcast said:


> Question - for the group: why are some of you using such a long leader with braid? like 3-6 ft long? pls explain the reasons for this. thanks


So you can cut and retie without replacing the leader. With the uni to uni knot, you can reel it thru the eyes.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> Question - for the group: why are some of you using such a long leader with braid? like 3-6 ft long? pls explain the reasons for this. thanks


cause I use loop knots to tie all lures. start with a 5' leader and tying loop knots every time you change a lure till I'm down to about a foot left. Clip that off and start over with a 5' leader.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> cause I use loop knots to tie all lures. start with a 5' leader and tying loop knots every time you change a lure till I'm down to about a foot left. Clip that off and start over with a 5' leader.


x10


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

im a firm believer in just doing the uni to uni splice with inshore tackle. With the shark setups and offshore tackle we do the bimini to albright connection.


----------



## FoolishSchoolFish (Nov 13, 2012)

teamfirstcast said:


> Question - for the group: why are some of you using such a long leader with braid? like 3-6 ft long? pls explain the reasons for this. thanks


I do not tie on such a long leader myself, but I know some do it to act as a shock leader. The longer the length of mono, the more it can stretch and absorb the shock of sudden headshakes, thus preventing a busted knot, snapped line, or straightened hook. That's the theory I've heard anyways.

I tie on a leader not really for shock absorbing but stealth, as the fish has a harder time seeing nearly invisible p-line vs. neon green braid. I tie on no more than two feet because I have had my albright knot get caught in an eye and watched my spook go flying across the bay, so I cast with the knot already past my rod tip. Some people do not like casting this way, but it works for me.

I also only tie loop knots, but I rarely make more than 3 or 4 lure changes a day unless my line is getting chewed up, in which case the bite is usually so aggressive that I think a little braid in their vision won't scare em.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Another question. Why use a leader at all on braid?


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> Question - for the group: why are some of you using such a long leader with braid? like 3-6 ft long? pls explain the reasons for this. thanks


A major factor in NOT getting your line broken while fishing is retying often enough. Any nick in the line can lead to a break even if you have your drag set properly because it weakens the line. I run my leader between my fingers every few casts and EVERY cast that I catch a fish or hang up even temporarily on some object. If I feel a rough spot of ANY kind, I cut off enough line to eliminate the rough spot and retie. If I catch a couple of fish I will retie even if I don't feel a rough spot. Each time I retie, the leader is shortened. I start off with about 6 feet of leader but it doesn't take long with several reties to get down to about a foot of leader and at that point I tie on a fresh leader. The longer the leader you tie on, the longer you can use it before you have to replace the leader due to it being shortened by numerous reties. If I am fishing for speckled trout in open areas a leader may last me two or three fishing trips. If I am fishing rocks and pilings for flounder I may need 3 or 4 leaders in one day.

-hook


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TatterTot said:


> Another question. Why use a leader at all on braid?


The same reasons we all argue about in every other braid, mono, flouro leader thread. Its the way I do it, its the way Im comfortable with and Im not changing because Im hard headed and set in my ways...haha


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

TatterTot said:


> Another question. Why use a leader at all on braid?





Smackdaddy53 said:


> The same reasons we all argue about in every other braid, mono, flouro leader thread. Its the way I do it, its the way Im comfortable with and Im not changing because Im hard headed and set in my ways...haha


Others have mentioned the leader adds a little stretch while braid has NO stretch. When I first started fishing braid I experienced more line breaks than at any other I have fished. Braid doesn't give much visual warning that it has been nicked or is weakening. With any form of monofilament you can FEEL the weak spots as rough areas when you run the line between your fingers so you know WHEN it is necessary to retie. Otherwise.... GO WITH SMACKDADDY53's reason!

-hook


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a mono leader with braid for 2 reasons; number one easy to cut and re-tie when switching lures, second the treble hooks on my top waters get hung on the braid when working the lure. Maybe because braid is so flexable and mono is a little stiffer. If I could tie braid straight to my top water and get away with it I wouldn't use a leader.


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

Albright Knot 6-8' leader (25lb mono because I have a ton of it) 20lb braid regular suffix nothing else. Loop knot for all lures. 

Albright knot is very strong and slides through eyes well.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

i just watched the albright knot video and that is way too much work for a simple knot, again the double uni knot or back to back can be tied in about 1/3 the time and is very strong as well. no pun intended. Click on link go to uni knot and only use 3 loops vs 5 or 6 then do same thing on second knot very easy and simple. I use this knot with my 40lb to 100lb leader for tarpon as well works great. The thing I really like about the uni know is the harder you pull the tighter the knot gets so it is impossible for the knot to come loose or untied.
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/uni-knot/


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

TatterTot said:


> Another question. Why use a leader at all on braid?


I don't know what is happening with my post were i was answer you,but i try again to answer.

Is better to use leader (preferably fluorocarbon) because the fish ,special in clear water, but in dirty water too,can see easy the braid but not so easy the fluorocarbon leader,because the fluorocarbon leader have the indicator of light refraction very close with the water and so is very close to be invisible for fish(in this way you can have more bite and catch more fish).

Second, the braid is not so abrasion resistant like a mono line(normal or fluorocarbon).
If you rig hung up in some snag you don't loose the braid,you loose just the leader.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cpthook said:


> i just watched the albright knot video and that is way too much work for a simple knot, again the double uni knot or back to back can be tied in about 1/3 the time and is very strong as well. no pun intended. Click on link go to uni knot and only use 3 loops vs 5 or 6 then do same thing on second knot very easy and simple. I use this knot with my 40lb to 100lb leader for tarpon as well works great. The thing I really like about the uni know is the harder you pull the tighter the knot gets so it is impossible for the knot to come loose or untied.
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/uni-knot/


A third of the time it takes to tie a crazy alberto is about two seconds.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A third of the time it takes to tie a crazy alberto is about two seconds.


X2

The crazy alberto will also go through your guides noticeably easier than a uni to uni.

-hook


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

JimD said:


> http://capmel.com/index.php/fishing-knots
> 
> Use the uni to uni on the page below and as a bonus look at the easy to tie loop knot.
> 
> Try this loop knot. It is simple and easy to tie heck even an Aggie can tie this one with a little help.


X2. That's exactly what I do, including that easy to tie loop knot. I carry a few Spro swivels just in case I don't feel like tying the uni to uni in waist deep water if I break off.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

So, the common answer for very long leaders seems to be because you are re-tying and the leader gets shorter throughout the day. With a 6 ft leader and all the stretch in that section of mono or floro, you are losing the benefits of braids lack of stretch, superior strength, and sensitivity with the lure, so why not just use mono? If stealth is the reason, then how do you justify fishing with a much shortened leader as you get closer to the 1 ft minimum someone mentioned? Why not use one of the better spin-on type clips i hear about and eliminate retying?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

teamfirstcast said:


> So, the common answer for very long leaders seems to be because you are re-tying and the leader gets shorter throughout the day. With a 6 ft leader and all the stretch in that section of mono or floro, you are losing the benefits of braids lack of stretch, superior strength, and sensitivity with the lure, so why not just use mono? If stealth is the reason, then how do you justify fishing with a much shortened leader as you get closer to the 1 ft minimum someone mentioned? Why not use one of the better spin-on type clips i hear about and eliminate retying?


I use about 2.5 ft of 20# fluoro liter with a quick swirl or small snap. I don't like re tying if I want to change jig-heads or lures. I fish with friends who only use loop knots and there is not a single drawback to using a swirl or snap. My stringer gets full just fine. I also spend more time with my lure in the water. I'm not a fan of swivels unless its on a spoon.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks good info. I've been tying crazy knots that sometimes break off when using braid to mono


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I use another knot to tie the mono leader with braid(i already tell before in this post what knot i use)) ,but i think the best and easy to make is "crazy ALBERTO" knot :


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

When using a mono leader I use a swivel, but usually I just use a Tony Clip (they come with a swivel) attached to the end of my braid.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I used the crazy Albright and the loop knot when tying leaders last night, very useful information. Thanks


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

How is an alberto different from an albright knot? Is it just an albright tied by a hispanic fisherman or what?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Category5 said:


> How is an alberto different from an albright knot? Is it just an albright tied by a hispanic fisherman or what?


Instead of just wrapping and going through the loop you wrap up and wrap back down over the wraps. It locks the knot better. 








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Category5 said:


> How is an alberto different from an albright knot? Is it just an albright tied by a hispanic fisherman or what?


:texasflag Sorry man ,Alberto knot is invented by Asian fisherman,not Hispanic...,but this is not important is important because is one very good knot and easy to make......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just make four wraps forward and four wraps back with 20# mono leader and 20# braid. Lighter line works better with more wraps. If you make too many wraps the knot will tighten on one end and be loose on the other. Too few wraps and it will slip. Moisten the knot before cinching down or it will weaken the line from the heat of friction.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Half hitch to a uni. Tie the flouro to the braid with a half hitch and tie the uni with the braid over the leader and the tag.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah I looked it up and found about 7 variations all called albright knots, mostly to do with either wrapping up and back down, back down only, up only, or coming out same side of loop or opposing. Still all basically an albright. Think about it, if you wrap up 7X and back 7X, then cinch it down, it's still the same dang knot as an albright wrapped 14X coming back only. The loops don't know any different once you cinch them back. This is like making a movie about a guy that used to be a cop but he retired, and then his kids get kidnapped and he comes out of retirement and kills the bad guys and rescues his kids, then calling the movie "fresh" and "innovative". I think I'll reinvent the wheel tomorrow, make it more round.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just tied it both ways and marked the line on the up wraps of the alberto, and it does make a difference, I was wrong. It's not often I ever say that. Still would like to use a knot tester to see if it makes a strength difference, but it definitely changes the way the loops set.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Category5 said:


> I just tied it both ways and marked the line on the up wraps of the alberto, and it does make a difference, I was wrong. It's not often I ever say that. Still would like to use a knot tester to see if it makes a strength difference, but it definitely changes the way the loops set.


Of course it does or I would not recommend it!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I only use the leader in cleaner water, if it off color I just tie on a quickswirl. I know people that only fish quickswirls, clean or dirty, and do extremely well. This is just my preference. Also, 3ft max on the leader, unless offshore then I go 6'. I also don't like a knot going through my eye, they take enough beating. I don't use a swivel either...Crazy Alberto is a good choice, or albright. On my albright, I will do a double loop through the leader before the twist, then another double loop back on the way out as opposed to the single wrap.


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

Ive had good luck with a knot called a Red Phillips knot..Search it on youtube..pretty good clip on how to tie it.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Salty Stump said:


> Ive had good luck with a knot called a Red Phillips knot..Search it on youtube..pretty good clip on how to tie it.


That looks pretty **** easy...I'll give that one a try tomorrow!


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Chongo said:


> Uni to Uni knot for me.


2x


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Chongo said:


> Uni to Uni knot for me.


Yup this one. I put a dab of superglue on the knot.


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

FlatoutFishin said:


> That looks pretty **** easy...I'll give that one a try tomorrow!


Yep, Its pretty easy


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

Tie that braided line straight to a norton quick twist and call it good. I have lost too many good fish to a fluro or mono leader. When braid gets limp it might get in your hooks if the water is rough but that is just something you have to deal with.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I did the red phillips knot for awhile but had probs with the sob breaking at the knot...soo tied up the crazy alberto knot(sp) and is alot quicker and works good so far..i hung a tree just practicing pitching weights tonight. Wrapped the braid around a stick, pulled like hell and the fluorocarbon finally snapped at the weight. The crazy alberto was still holding up nice and strong between the braid and fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

************ said:


> Tie that braided line straight to a norton quick twist and call it good. I have lost too many good fish to a fluro or mono leader. When braid gets limp it might get in your hooks if the water is rough but that is just something you have to deal with.


Tie good knots and a mono leader will serve you well. I have lost more lures and fish with those cheesy arse paper clips than I have with a six foot 20# big game mono leader with a loop knot. One nice trout swam around a barnacle encrusted pvc reef marker in the Land Cut and cut my braid. Id rather learn how to tie good knots than give up on the advantages of a mono leader. Its just my opinion, we all do it differently.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

